# First meeting! Introducing two tiels to each other



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Well today I took Darla to the vet because I want to be sure she was healthy since buttercups quarantine period has ended. Not much point knowing for sure that buttercup is ok just to find out that Darla isn't, is there? So I took her and she's fine too. That meant I could introduce them to each other. It's just them two now because Alfie went to a new home yesterday. 
Darla and buttercup seem to really like each other! I was prepared for all kinds of negative behaviour but they tweeted to each other and were so friendly and curious I've been able to move their cages right up next to each other and it's only been 3 hours. They're now eating in their separate cages but right up as close as they can possibly be to each other. No aggression at all. I'm kind of shoked really, they're acting like old friends.
Question is, could it be a different story when I take them out together? Honestly there's no sign they are at all bothered by each other but I'm still worried that they'll get their feathers in a bunch when they meet face to face with no cage bars between them.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

If you're taking it slow and they seem to tolerate each other thus far, I say you should have few problems once they're meeting face to face  Just remember to introduce them on neutral territory, such as a play gym


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

I think it sounds like they'll get along well, when I first introduced Kirby and Fluff in separate cages they were trying to get to each other through the bars and Fluff got attached to her straight away and was flock calling if he couldn't see her. When I put them into the same cage Kirby was a bit territorial, but they get along really well now (aside from when Kirby is laying eggs and Fluff gets in her way). However Peanut is not too keen on them, he's okay with Fluff (Fluff sings to him) but as soon as he sees Kirby he lunges at her. Peanut is caged separately and I can't really have out of cage time with the three of them because Peanut flies after Kirby aggressively and if Kirby or Fluff are on me Peanut flies at them to get them to move. So from my experience if thy seem keen to get to know each other through the bars this should transfer to their out of cage time if you take it slow with them


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh good! Thanks guys  
Yes, I've heard "3 is a crowd" when it comes to birds lol. I've been thinking of getting another female eventually but im worried one will be excluded, and it'll probably be the new one. No one wants to be bought to a new home and find they're the permanent third wheel so now I'm hesitant.
Do two females, like the ones I have now, bond the same way a male and female do? Or are they more accepting to outsiders, like a new female, if they're same sex since they're not going to be breeding? I just want them all to love each other lol


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Same sex can bond. I have 2 cocks and they are a bonded gay couple. Sometimes birds of the same sex are just friends but sometimes they really like their friend and act more like a couple


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Ah okay. How likely is it mine will form a real proper bond and become 'bonded'? It seems that's what happens 99% of the time. Would it be mean to bring in a third bird? Do they get excluded a lot?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Whenever my flock ended up in 3s, it was sort of odd dynamic wise. Even numbers do work a little better in my opinion.

There really is no percentage I can give you. It all depends on the birds


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks guys  I've tentatively let them meet. They're both been out of the cages simultaneously today. Ive sat them near each other a few times but mainly kept them separate. When together buttercup will nip at Darla, not aggressive more like curious. She'll nibble on her tail feathers or try to lick her feet... It's odd. Of course Darla gets grumpy and pecks at her, not hard just telling her to go away. Why is buttercup being weird lol. Is almost like she sees Darla as a big walking toy. Worried it's gonna cause problems. Buttercup is 3 months, Darla is 6 months.


----------

